

The missing link between GitHub and testflight - amrie
http://mustappbuilder.com

======
wildpeaks
Perfect timing because I was just about to automate our builds workflow, so
that would have saved me a few hours.

However it says _" free for open source"_ but doesn't mention the price ?

Also the server app doesn't look signed, so you can't run it without lowering
security settings: distributing it via the Mac AppStore would be better.

\-----

Other than that, it looks very promising, kudos :)

~~~
amrie
Great, I'm glad to hear Mustapp can help you :)

It's free for all public projects (published on GitHub), but to connect with
your own git or a private repo (GitHub or BitBucket), it's 29,99$ (in-app
purchase, to pay only once to build as many projects as you want).

The Mac AppStore would not accept Mustapp Server because it cannot be
sandboxed. But I should mention it in the FAQ, you're right!

